# It heating season again.



## OldMachinist (Oct 25, 2013)

It's that wonderful time of the year where before I can do anything in the shop I have to warm it up.




It was 26F this morning outside and 44F in the shop.


----------



## Bill C. (Oct 25, 2013)

OldMachinist said:


> It's that wonderful time of the year where before I can do anything in the shop I have to warm it up.
> 
> View attachment 62987
> 
> ...



Looks good.  We were not quite that cold but close enough.  Had 34 degrees at 7:30 this morning.


----------



## RandyM (Oct 25, 2013)

AAAhhh, feels good. Throw another log on the fire.


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 4, 2013)

Know the feeling. Just put my wood stove back in yesterday.  I take it out inthe summer. It's using a block off thimble I made to fit in a window easy in easy out no pipe hole in ceiling or roof..endless supply of fire wood for a few years since ash boer wiped out all the ash trees

Scruffy


----------



## stupoty (Nov 4, 2013)

Thats what i need !! mmm warm in the workshop. Slightly jealous   ;-)

i had about 2 months last year when it was way to cold.

Stuart


----------



## Ray C (Nov 4, 2013)

Yeah, I just filled-up the #60 propane tanks the other day.  Prices were the same as last year, surprisingly enough.  We've had some cold days but I'm not ready to give-in yet and use the heater.  Last couple years, I've been keeping the shop heated 24x7, letting it remain at 55F when I'm not there and heating up to 65F otherwise.  Given my setup, that seems to work the best and 14 gallons of propane lasts about 5 weeks during the coldest part of the winter.  I also leave an oscillating fan on that blows up at the ceiling to move the warm air around.

Soon the long underwear will come out of storage...  I need a new pair of work boots too.  I hate shopping.


Ray


----------



## hermetic (Nov 4, 2013)

Here in the north east UK we had our first frost last night, thanks for the reminder about the long underwear!  My shop is getting a rebuild/makeover at the moment, so has no heating apart from a kerosene torpedo heater, but with kero at £8.00 odd a UK gallon ($12.77! that's more expensive than UK petrol) it only gets used in dire straits, and I am looking at two wood burners, one for the "domestic" end (office/stores/tearoom and bathroom) and one for the workshop proper, which I would like to be a wood fired warm air unit, ducted to maybe three points in the workshop. If anyone knows of plans to make such a heater, I would love to see it!
Phil,
East Yorkshire UK.


----------



## pestilence (Nov 4, 2013)

Here in Arizona, it's that wonderful time of the year where we can work in our shops without going out an hour early to start the air conditioner up to cool it off first


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 4, 2013)

You guys make me sick. Just sick. Here's what I was looking at two weeks ago today.




Two days later they had enough that they had to plow the roads.

Of course, the photo above was in extreme northern Minnesota, but still, it just seems to soon for the white stuff. I know, the guys out there in the Rocky Mountain states are used to the stuff already, but I lament the passing of summer and fall each year. Winter just seems to get longer each year.


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 4, 2013)

Heck I had to mow leaves today ----- it will be 70 here Tuesday afternoon.:lmao:


----------



## OldMachinist (Nov 5, 2013)

I've had 6 heating days since I first posted this thread. I've been working on repairing and moving deer stands so I haven't been in the shop much. I haven't decided on which winter project I'm working on this year but depending on what it is will determine how many days I have to heat the shop after deer season.  I have a electric heater set at 45F to keep the pipes from freezing on the days I don't need to lite a fire in the furnace.


----------



## eightball (Nov 14, 2013)

What is all that white stuff? We had it a long long time ago but i dont remember what its called.


----------



## xalky (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's what i use to heat my shop. It's a perfection gas space furnace that i got for free. It's thermostat governed. I'd love to convert this thing to natural gas. Anybody know what I need to do to get that done. Is it just a matter of changing out a jet in the gas valve?


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 14, 2013)

eightball said:


> What is all that white stuff? We had it a long long time ago but i dont remember what its called.




Angel hair.....     Yup, that's what it is, angel hair!!


Xalky, you have it correct, all you need to do is change the orifice where the gas goes through the air venturi. It's been a while, but if I remember correctly you have to put in a smaller one for nat gas.  Check with your local heating guy, he should be able to get the right part and everything.


----------



## toolman (Nov 14, 2013)

I just bought this, but hopefully won't be needing it too much this year: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171163136240?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 
We did make it down to 29 a couple of nights ago, but it's supposed to be back in the 70's by the weekend.


----------



## pineyfolks (Nov 14, 2013)

This cold front that came through was a big change. I had to fill the tanks for my Reddy-heater.


----------



## OldMachinist (Oct 29, 2014)

Well I made it a few extra days this year before lighting a fire. Outside temp was only low 40's but it just felt cold in the shop.

View attachment DSCF2656.AVI


----------



## ebgb68 (Oct 29, 2014)

We're insulating a 30x40 pole building for a shop and plan to use propane for heat.  The walls will have 51/2 glass with osb inside and out. The ceiling is ten foot steel sheet and will have 12" plus of blown insulation. 
Im trying to estimate how much propane it will take to keep it warm. Our house is 300 more square foot and has water heater / dryer on propane . We use just over 600 gallons a winter there so dialing down at night I'm guessing 200 gallons a year ? My wife is a book keeper for a propane company and she says it will cost $$$$. I hope to prove her wrong ☺


----------



## OldMachinist (Oct 29, 2014)

What type of propane heat are you planning on? Forced air or infrared.


----------



## ebgb68 (Oct 29, 2014)

OldMachinist said:


> What type of propane heat are you planning on? Forced air or infrared.


Forced air because later I want to add air conditioning. Also the barn has 8x7 and 9x16 insulated doors with no windows .


----------



## tkitta (Oct 29, 2014)

Is it bad to start your lathe / mini mill at say 0F / -18C? Is there some minimal temperature it can be run at? I assume at least for the lathe the temps will effect the lubrication.


----------



## John Hasler (Oct 29, 2014)

My machines operate fine at lower temperatures than I do.   The oil will be thick but it will still lubricate and will warm up quickly.


----------



## jpfabricator (Oct 29, 2014)

Im still using the fan in the wood shop. Its supposed to get down to 38* saturday. 

Jake Parker


----------



## GarageGuy (Oct 29, 2014)

I had planned to insulate and drywall my garage this summer, but work was slow and the money wasn't there.  I would love to heat my garage and make it usable year round.  I have a kerosene turbo heater, but because it doesn't have a chimney, it condenses a lot of moisture on everything.  Choosing between heat and rust isn't fun.  Ideally, I would like to get a wood stove and fit it with a babington oil burner so I can heat with waste oil.

GG


----------



## f350ca (Oct 29, 2014)

Will probably be starting up the wood fired boiler this week, its a little over a month latter than last year. Have a wood stove in the house for cool nights before the boiler is running.

Greg


----------



## 12bolts (Oct 29, 2014)

OldMachinist said:


> It was 26F this morning outside and 44F in the shop.


This morning it was 26 C in my shop.  By this afternoon it will be pushing 34 C. In a few months it will be pushing 44 C

Cheers Phil


----------



## GK1918 (Oct 29, 2014)

ONE word UGGGGG

sam


6 months of good sleding and 5 months of crappy ice skatin and a month of flooding  here !  summer whats that


----------



## Kevinb71 (Oct 30, 2014)

Marcel
You will need to change the jets in the burner and also either a different gas valve or get the right spring in your existing valve to match the NG pressures. Propane and NG run at different pressures.


----------



## xalky (Oct 30, 2014)

Kevinb71 said:


> Marcel
> You will need to change the jets in the burner and also either a different gas valve or get the right spring in your existing valve to match the NG pressures. Propane and NG run at different pressures.


I did it last year already. It worked out great. I bought a kit online to convert it. I changed the jets in the burner and the pilot, and changed the spring in my existing valve. I saved a lot of money heating my shop with NG instead of LP.


----------



## Kevinb71 (Oct 30, 2014)

I guess I need to learn to check the dates of ALL posts before I respond:whistle:


----------

